# Only one krib digging



## fancytail (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
Another new person finding out the wonders of kribensis again!
I recently acquired a female kribensis. I had a male in there recently, so introducing the female late caused some issues. The male krib would chase the female around like crazy (female would shake) but after 2-3 weeks, they stopped. It kind of had me worried because I thought the way they were chasing each other was like some kind of courtship dance, the fact that they stopped made me think they weren't interested. A week goes by then I started noticing that the flowerpot I made for them had substrate sprinkled on the top, plus some other cave like dwellings I had in my aquarium had unusual piles of substrate around them. I managed to catch the female in the act of digging :


I started doing some more research on kribs and through the videos I've found on krib breeding behavior, BOTH kribs should be digging. The male krib is not digging at all, only the female is. The krib would go near the dwelling and if the female happens to be there, the male would do his little shimmy-sham dance- that's about it. This makes me believe that the female is the only one aware of the situation. My question to everyone here is, is this peculiar behavior?

SIDE NOTE: The female krib is missing an eye. Oh and also this is a 100 gallon community tank, 3 angels and 1 juvenile bristle nose pleco.


----------

